# Can Hedgehogs smoke marijuana?



## blinddeafdumb

I remember one time I saw a video of animals in Africa that would travel for miles to get naturally fermented fruit that would get them drunk. I once went to a party and saw a cat that loved breathing marijuana smoke that her owner breathed out. Animals love to get drunk and stoned just as much as humans do. I love smoking marijuana every once in a while, and I think my hedgehog would like it too. I would never want to harm my pet in any way, but marijuana smoke isn't dangerous if used in moderation. I haven't done it yet because I want to make sure it won't hurt him. Is it okay to smoke out my hedgehog? Are they allergic to weed? Will it hurt him in any way?


----------



## hercsmom

Seriously?

Think of how tiny your hedgehogs lungs are compared to yours. Not to mention that they're super prone to respiratory infections. The answer is categorically NO, you cannot and SHOULD NOT be getting your hedgehog high.

If you want to ruin brain cells, that's your free will. If your forcing that on a poor defenceless animal that doesn't even weigh a pound, that's not free will for them. It's stupidity to even think of doing that.


----------



## smhufflepuff

I'd advise against it. Hedgehogs have tiny lungs and are prone to respiratory infections that can spin out of control quickly. 

If you're committed to smoking, I'd suggest you find an alternate location (ie, away from hedgie). And use a HEPA filter to help reduce airborn contaminants that will affect hedgie - it's not the best plan (best plan is to keep that away from hedgie entirely), but better than nothing... kind of like how filtered cigarettes are better than nonfiltered, but neither are good for you anyhow.


----------



## LarryT

This forum has alot of young people on here that don't need to see such post. Are you serious? You must be stoned now to even consider such a thing.


----------



## Nancy

I think the OP is exactly why neither humans or animals should smoke marijuana. It kills brain cells.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Woowww.... :| 

NO. Do NOT get your hedgehog high!!! 

I agree, with the others in that their lungs are WAY to delicate to handle such a thing! Also, I agree with Larry, young readers should not be exposed to this idea.


----------



## FiaSpice

Nancy said:


> I think the OP is exactly why *neither humans or animals should smoke marijuana*. It kills brain cells.


Totally agree. Marijuana is bad for human let alone any animal.


----------



## Nancy

I think this is a topic that young readers should be exposed to so they can see exactly why getting a pet stoned is a dumb and dangerous idea. They can also see that the vast majority of people also think it's a bad idea and why.


----------



## LarryT

Nancy said:


> I think this is a topic that young readers should be exposed to so they can see exactly why getting a pet stoned is a dumb and dangerous idea. They can also see that the vast majority of people also think it's a bad idea and why.


Great point Nancy.


----------



## Needlenose

Nancy said:


> I think the OP is exactly why neither humans or animals should smoke marijuana. It kills brain cells.


See, this is why programs like DARE and Above the Influence don't work. All they really need to do to stop kids from smoking pot is let them read posts like this. Perhaps if kids knew how incomprehensibly stupid pot makes you, they would be less likely to try it. :roll:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

LarryT said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a topic that young readers should be exposed to so they can see exactly why getting a pet stoned is a dumb and dangerous idea. They can also see that the vast majority of people also think it's a bad idea and why.
> 
> 
> 
> Great point Nancy.
Click to expand...

I never thought of it that way, very good point.


----------



## LarryT

Needlenose said:


> See, this is why programs like DARE and Above the Influence don't work.


Those programs do help alot of kids. Nothing is better than a parent teaching their own kids about drugs imo.


----------



## jinglesharks

I'm trying to think of a way to put this delicately without insulting anyone... but the issue here isn't whether marijuana is bad for humans. I just feel like if the OP sees a bunch of people jumping on the "marijuana is bad" thing, they'll ignore the advice thinking it's just from people who are against marijuana.

Coming from someone who is not against marijuana consumption in humans- do NOT expose your animals to it. Especially small animals. A hedgehog is not big enough to handle it. I also don't think it's fair to EVER force an animal into doing that. Think how scared you'd be if you had no idea what was going on. You can choose to smoke, that's just fine. He can't choose. Don't make that choice for him. He's essentially a child to you- make a smart and safe decision for him.


----------



## CoxMD

You may do what you wish on your own time, but please do not involve your hedgie.


----------



## Needlenose

LarryT said:


> Needlenose said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is why programs like DARE and Above the Influence don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Those programs do help alot of kids. Nothing is better than a parent teaching their own kids about drugs imo.
Click to expand...

Good point. What I probably should have said was "Why these programs didn't help half the kids I went to middle and high school with." >.<


----------



## Kenzi

I would just like to say that catnip and marijuana are similar, in that the reaction of catnip to cats is very similar to marijuana in people.

Catnip doesn't contain THC, but it is considered a stimulant. 
Marijuana is a hallucinogenic, but certain strains contain stimulants and/or depressants.

All that being said, 
I don't think its a good idea to get any animal or person 'high'. People think catnip is fine and harmless for cats, its all in moderation (for any drug, if you ask me).



Needlenose said:


> See, this is why programs like DARE and Above the Influence don't work. All they really need to do to stop kids from smoking pot is let them read posts like this. Perhaps if kids knew how incomprehensibly stupid pot makes you, they would be less likely to try it. :roll:


I completely agree. I think that forcing these programs onto youth make them rebel and non-receptive. I don't even know what D.A.R.E. stands for... I saw it all the time on brochures growing up, but I never felt compelled( or bored enough) to read one.

This is a bit off topic, but on another note: my siblings and I were all raised the same. Our parents provided a very nurturing, yet structured home setting for us. My brother started to use Marijuana in high school. My parents found out about it, but didn't think his use was as regular as it really became. Both my sister and brother used to drink in high school. They both did it because it was fun and their friends did it. I never smoked a thing, drank, or did any other drugs in high school. My friends simply didn't do those things to have fun. We all were predisposed to being very anti drugs/alcohol. If you talk about the whole nature vs. nurture, for me it is a toss up. I'm adopted and don't share any of the same genes that my siblings have. They were more 'promiscuous'. But if you think of friends as the nurturers (or lack thereof)... well, I'd blame them because society really impacted their decisions. Just saying...


----------



## Puffers315

Not to argue but marijuana is not a hallucinogenic, it is a depressant much like alcohol. A hallucinogenic is a type of drug that tends to make you see things that are not really there and can be very dangerous, LSD of the 1960s and Mushrooms typically found growing from cow dung are hallucinogenics. Indeed some people who indulge in the use of marijuana might want to think they see things, but its not true. The effects of marijuana on the brain causes a slow down of the synapses and makes your brain process thing slower, this is why taste, sound, lights and even colors seem vibrant when under the influence. This is why it also makes many people 'dumb', which is due to the fact that their brain is unable to process information and data due to the slow down of synapses. Its been proven over time that your brain will adapt to these changes in the synapse firing with long term use cutting down on the effects of making you dumb. In the end at least over here in America there is too much time and money spent on stopping the use of marijuana and criminal processing of people who use it, when there are plenty of other substances out there that are just plain stupid and deadly. But this is off the topic and more of my political view and obvious experience in my youth.

Like anything on the human side, it should not be used except by responsible adults in the same manor that alcohol shouldn't be used by children, it can and will screw up your educational career be it high school or college, and can be a major factor in obtaining a job as most companies will drug test you.

As for the animal aspect, its just plain and utterly stupid to get any animal high. If animals wanted to 'get high' there would be evidence of creatures eating marijuana which is a natural plant in many areas (such as Northern New York). Maybe once in awhile a creature will consume it, but they do not make it a daily habit, just like sometimes deer and turkeys will eat rotten apples or berries and get drunk.

To force this upon a hedgehog is just plainly wrong, as already mention the issue of their sensitive lungs is a big factor. They are already nervous and timid creatures, getting them high is not going to relax them but will more enlikely to freak them out as they have zero understand of what is going on. Its almost plain ignorance to even contemplate that and I'm going to guess that you are very young, at least compared to myself. And trust me, this is speaking from a former smoker.


----------



## Sunshiner

You're kidding me. :shock: DO NOT do that to you hedgehog. I would never smoke in a million years, and this just showed me exactly why you shouldn't do it. Good grief. :roll:


----------



## I<3Hejji

Please don't get your hedgehog high. He wouldn't have a choice, would probably freak out, get sick (either from a respiratory infection or from stress from the experience), and would probably lose trust in you. Forcing him to breathe in your smoke would provide no benefit to either of you. Smoke if you want, it is your choice, but please do it in another area of your home where the smoke won't reach your pet. Just please, respect your pet and keep him happy and healthy.


----------



## shealynn87

I was raised in a family where everyone smoked pot. Because I was little when we went on road trips I had no choice but sit in second hand smoke, they would roll up the windows and hotbox the car. It made me feel awful but because it had such a entertaining effect on me they would do it just for fun. I hated the feeling of not being able to control my actions while I was high and the worst part about it is that I knew that I was not in control I would laugh and laugh a say stupid thing and all the while i was thinking "Stop laughing! This isn't funny! They are making fun of you and you can't even stop it" I just wanted to cry. Afterward I would have such a terrible headache and no one would believe me, they seemed to think that because being high made them feel good it should make me feel good too. 
About six months ago someone sent over some backed goods to my parents house while I was there visiting, but they never told it had been laced with marijuana oil (There was no taste and no smell so I never even suspected it). I ate some and then about a half hour later I went to drive home. I remember every emotion and thought that I had on my drive home but I had such bud delays I can not remember actually driving home. I remember I kept thinking I was already dead and that I was just watching it happen, that at any moment my car was going to plunge into a tree or a on coming car, I was thinking how scared I was to watch myself die and That I should pullover and call someone. I walked into my apartment and freaked out I couldn't figure out how I got home, the last thing I remembered was getting into my car at my parents house. I sat down on my bed and noticed my wrist and ankles were twitching and I was still having delays I would move my arm and about 30 seconds later I couldn't remember if I really moved it or not. I have had seizures in the past so I was worried that was what was happening, at this point I still had no clue I had eaten laced food. I called my mom crying and told her I couldn't remember how I had gotten home and that I thought I was having a seizure, then she call the person who made the food to find out was in it. I was so panicked by the time she got there she had to take me back to her house to make sure I didn't do anything else dangerous. Then all of a sudden I was in my mom's kitchen thinking "wasn't I just getting in my car to leave?" I had forgotten everything that happen. It wasn't until morning that I was able to remember and put everything together, and even then I can only remember my thoughts and feelings on my drive home not the actual drive. 

My point is that when I was a little girl and wasn't able to stand up for myself people got me high because they thought I would enjoy it, as an adult Someone got me high and it has pretty much traumatized me. I have never done drugs by choice and now I can honestly say I never will. 
Even if you think that your hedgehog will enjoy or looks like he does enjoy it please remember it has no control over how silly it looks stoned and very possibly could be having the same traumatic experience I had. To this day I have a hard time eating food certain people give me and no matter who makes it I can't eat the food that made me feel so terrible.


----------



## blinddeafdumb

I've carefully read all of your opinions and I've decided that I am not going to give my hedgehog marijuana. When I was thinking about it I didn't factor in the fact that hedgehogs have naturally fragile lungs. I remember reading a lot about hedgehogs dying from respiratory infections and smoke would not be good for my little guy, I would never want to hurt him. 

I asked a hedgehog health question, and it immediately turned into a thread full of people condemning a drug that they obviously don't fully understand. I want to clear up some things about marijuana for you guys. Unfortunately most people have been exposed to a lot of false marijuana propaganda, and it can be difficult to tell what is true and what isn't. Since I doubt many of you will believe me, I encourage you to look up unbiased (neutrally funded) scientific studies on the subject to see that I'm telling the truth. 

Marijuana is just as safe (if not safer) than as alcohol is. Smoking one joint is much like having 1-2 alcoholic beverages. Yes it does cause some brain damage/tissue reformation, but the effects are so minute that they are statistically insignificant. We have all met the stoner who has obviously damaged his brain irreparably, but we have also met the drunkard who has sustained brain damage as well. Studies done on marijuana users usually show effects on the brain when a user smokes 5-10 joints a day for several years. This is a ridiculous amount, much like drinking 10-20 beers every day for several years. The majority of marijuana users smoke once or twice a week. Marijuana, like alcohol, is mildly addictive but not so much that you cannot control yourself. Marijuana does not cause cancer, it's only negative respiratory effect is possible bronchitis from extremely heavy use. The bottom line is, Marijuana in moderation does not make you stupid or sick, and only a very small percentage of users abuse it.

The reason that DARE and Above the Influence don't work is because they lie. My DARE instructor told me that one joint could get me addicted and ruin my life. When I met casual marijuana users in high school, I saw that they were perfectly normal and healthy. I saw that DARE had lied to me, so I assumed that everything they told me was a lie. Unfortunately some of DARE's messages are good, you have to be careful with drugs and alcohol and limit yourself to moderate use. Kids learn that Dare and Above the Influence lie, and so they plunge headfirst into drugs without being educated about the very real risks of heavy use. Like Nancy said, the solution to the drug problem is debate. We shouldn't lie or shield our kids from the truth. We need to educate our children so that they can make the right decisions when parents aren't around to help them.


----------



## LizardGirl

blinddeafdumb, I really appreciate you considering our concern for your hedgehog and deciding against smoking near your hedgie. It does seem you are aware of what you are doing and the risks involved, and I respect that. Thanks for not risking your hedgehog, for us and his sake.


----------



## shetland

The only other thing I would like to add is that you have a choice as to whether or not you will inhale this substance. Your hedgehog does not have this choice and therefore should be left out of this situation.


----------



## jinglesharks

shealynn87 said:


> I was raised in a family where everyone smoked pot. Because I was little when we went on road trips I had no choice but sit in second hand smoke, they would roll up the windows and hotbox the car. It made me feel awful but because it had such a entertaining effect on me they would do it just for fun. I hated the feeling of not being able to control my actions while I was high and the worst part about it is that I knew that I was not in control I would laugh and laugh a say stupid thing and all the while i was thinking "Stop laughing! This isn't funny! They are making fun of you and you can't even stop it" I just wanted to cry. Afterward I would have such a terrible headache and no one would believe me, they seemed to think that because being high made them feel good it should make me feel good too.
> About six months ago someone sent over some backed goods to my parents house while I was there visiting, but they never told it had been laced with marijuana oil (There was no taste and no smell so I never even suspected it). I ate some and then about a half hour later I went to drive home. I remember every emotion and thought that I had on my drive home but I had such bud delays I can not remember actually driving home. I remember I kept thinking I was already dead and that I was just watching it happen, that at any moment my car was going to plunge into a tree or a on coming car, I was thinking how scared I was to watch myself die and That I should pullover and call someone. I walked into my apartment and freaked out I couldn't figure out how I got home, the last thing I remembered was getting into my car at my parents house. I sat down on my bed and noticed my wrist and ankles were twitching and I was still having delays I would move my arm and about 30 seconds later I couldn't remember if I really moved it or not. I have had seizures in the past so I was worried that was what was happening, at this point I still had no clue I had eaten laced food. I called my mom crying and told her I couldn't remember how I had gotten home and that I thought I was having a seizure, then she call the person who made the food to find out was in it. I was so panicked by the time she got there she had to take me back to her house to make sure I didn't do anything else dangerous. Then all of a sudden I was in my mom's kitchen thinking "wasn't I just getting in my car to leave?" I had forgotten everything that happen. It wasn't until morning that I was able to remember and put everything together, and even then I can only remember my thoughts and feelings on my drive home not the actual drive.
> 
> My point is that when I was a little girl and wasn't able to stand up for myself people got me high because they thought I would enjoy it, as an adult Someone got me high and it has pretty much traumatized me. I have never done drugs by choice and now I can honestly say I never will.
> Even if you think that your hedgehog will enjoy or looks like he does enjoy it please remember it has no control over how silly it looks stoned and very possibly could be having the same traumatic experience I had. To this day I have a hard time eating food certain people give me and no matter who makes it I can't eat the food that made me feel so terrible.


I'm sorry you had such a terrible experience, that is really awful. Forcing drugs on anyone- human or animal- is just so, so wrong.


----------



## jinglesharks

blinddeafdumb said:


> I've carefully read all of your opinions and I've decided that I am not going to give my hedgehog marijuana. When I was thinking about it I didn't factor in the fact that hedgehogs have naturally fragile lungs. I remember reading a lot about hedgehogs dying from respiratory infections and smoke would not be good for my little guy, I would never want to hurt him.
> 
> I asked a hedgehog health question, and it immediately turned into a thread full of people condemning a drug that they obviously don't fully understand. I want to clear up some things about marijuana for you guys. Unfortunately most people have been exposed to a lot of false marijuana propaganda, and it can be difficult to tell what is true and what isn't. Since I doubt many of you will believe me, I encourage you to look up unbiased (neutrally funded) scientific studies on the subject to see that I'm telling the truth.
> 
> Marijuana is just as safe (if not safer) than as alcohol is. Smoking one joint is much like having 1-2 alcoholic beverages. Yes it does cause some brain damage/tissue reformation, but the effects are so minute that they are statistically insignificant. We have all met the stoner who has obviously damaged his brain irreparably, but we have also met the drunkard who has sustained brain damage as well. Studies done on marijuana users usually show effects on the brain when a user smokes 5-10 joints a day for several years. This is a ridiculous amount, much like drinking 10-20 beers every day for several years. The majority of marijuana users smoke once or twice a week. Marijuana, like alcohol, is mildly addictive but not so much that you cannot control yourself. Marijuana does not cause cancer, it's only negative respiratory effect is possible bronchitis from extremely heavy use. The bottom line is, Marijuana in moderation does not make you stupid or sick, and only a very small percentage of users abuse it.
> 
> The reason that DARE and Above the Influence don't work is because they lie. My DARE instructor told me that one joint could get me addicted and ruin my life. When I met casual marijuana users in high school, I saw that they were perfectly normal and healthy. I saw that DARE had lied to me, so I assumed that everything they told me was a lie. Unfortunately some of DARE's messages are good, you have to be careful with drugs and alcohol and limit yourself to moderate use. Kids learn that Dare and Above the Influence lie, and so they plunge headfirst into drugs without being educated about the very real risks of heavy use. Like Nancy said, the solution to the drug problem is debate. We shouldn't lie or shield our kids from the truth. We need to educate our children so that they can make the right decisions when parents aren't around to help them.


First of all, I'd like to thank you for taking everyone's opinions into consideration (even when people weren't quite sticking to the topic) and deciding against involving your hedgie. Second, I'd really like to commend you for being pro-marijuana and presenting that argument sensibly. It's rare and refreshing.


----------



## HedgeMom

blinddeafdumb said:


> marijuana smoke isn't dangerous if used in moderation.


First of all, your username says it all. You are blind, deaf and dumb as a rock. Second, the FALLACY that marijuana is safe in moderation is a lie told by ignorant users and seller. Marijuana is much more dangerous than tobacco and has more cancer causing ingredients.

The effects of THC last long after the high is gone, this is why you don't feel high but you fail a drug test. THC can stay in your tissues, causing damage for weeks after smoking a single joint. It can impair your driving ability for hours after the high is gone. It damages your ability to learn and retain new information.

http://www.well.com/user/woa/fspot.htm

http://www.acde.org/common/Marijana.htm

In a short sentence, marijuana makes you stupid.

If I find out who you are, I will make every attempt possible to have your hedgehog removed from your care. You shouldn't own a plant, much less a living, breathing, dependent animal who is forced to inhale your second hand smoke.

I'd be ashamed if you were my child.


----------



## jinglesharks

HedgeMom said:


> blinddeafdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> marijuana smoke isn't dangerous if used in moderation.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, your username says it all. You are blind, deaf and dumb as a rock. Second, the FALLACY that marijuana is safe in moderation is a lie told by ignorant users and seller. Marijuana is much more dangerous than tobacco and has more cancer causing ingredients.
> 
> The effects of THC last long after the high is gone, this is why you don't feel high but you fail a drug test. THC can stay in your tissues, causing damage for weeks after smoking a single joint. It can impair your driving ability for hours after the high is gone. It damages your ability to learn and retain new information.
> 
> http://www.well.com/user/woa/fspot.htm
> 
> http://www.acde.org/common/Marijana.htm
> 
> In a short sentence, marijuana makes you stupid.
> 
> If I find out who you are, I will make every attempt possible to have your hedgehog removed from your care. You shouldn't own a plant, much less a living, breathing, dependent animal who is forced to inhale your second hand smoke.
> 
> I'd be ashamed if you were my child.
Click to expand...

Hedgemom- Usually I think your advice is spot on and you are one of the most knowledgeable and helpful members on this forum. But I have to disagree with you here.

For the LAST time- this is NOT about the issue of humans consuming marijuana. The OP is asking about his HEDGEHOG. ASKING. Okay, yes, you may see it as a stupid question but I am overjoyed that he/she would take the time to ask instead of just doing it. That's wonderful! We said no, and they agreed with us. That's fantastic! This person clearly cares about their hedgehog. Being negative like that makes people not want to ask these questions, and possibly just go with their first instinct, and do it. We are supposed to be promoting good hedgehog care, not lashing out with our own personal opinions.

Saying their hedgehog should be removed is ridiculous. 
Saying you'd be ashamed to have them as a child is ridiculous. 
None of that is relevant. It is rude, it is unnecessary. You may have your opinion on drugs, but this is not the place.


----------



## I<3Hejji

blinddeafdumb thank you for listening to what people had to say about their concerns for your hedgehog  I appreciate that even though you didn't receive the kindest replies, you took the time to read them and wrote a response that was respectful.


----------



## TribbleTrouble

As this issue has already been decided in the best interests of the animal, I have nothing to say about it, but I would like to gently point out that the way everyone reacted to this thread has left me feeling quite alienated, and I'll tell you why:

I take legal marijuana to manage some very serious medical conditions. I go to great pains to make sure my activities are legal (for instance, due to the campus drug use policy at my college, I'm never under the influence at school, so I sit through my classes hoping I won't have to run to the bathroom to vomit rather than risk it). I didn't plan on being a "marijuana patient" but _nothing else has worked_ over the past three and a half years. It replaces many of the other drugs I would have to be bogged down with for abdominal pain, migraines, and other ailments. Many of the drugs I would be on for those conditions have serious side effects such as kidney damage.Traditional painkillers were more mood altering and addictive than marijuana in addition to be virtually ineffective. Recreational abuse of traditional, widely accepted medications have killed FOUR of my classmates, to say nothing of the alcohol, heroin, and meth related tragedies. Not once have I gotten a tragic phone call related to recreational marijuana use.

Some of the other patients I've met are using marijuana to prevent seizures, reverse diabetic blindness, continue to function on chemotherapy, regulate very severe PTSD and other equally serious causes. And yet, because of this enormous stigma about what the drug is and what it does, I have to drive beyond my city limits to obtain something I've been prescribed--hopefully this November's vote will help with that, but I doubt it--while patients in many states aren't even allowed the option. My insurance company won't pay a penny for it, and actually raised my rates instead. On weekdays, the only thing I'll have consumed all day by the time I get home at 6pm is pepto bismol, because I'm afraid of my federal financial aid being revoked due to their stringent drug policy, though I jumped through all the hoops to do things legally. I do not smoke pot and sit around on the couch blazed out of my mind all day. I smoke pot, study all night, and take care of the house and finances.

I am not stupid, I am not irresponsible and I am not corrupting anyone's youth, including my own. Perhaps you didn't mean it that way, but being bombarded with all of those mass generalizations and mocking terms about marijuana use in general, not just as related to this case, really makes me feel discouraged and ashamed, when I don't think I really have any reason to feel either. I understand you were all concerned for the hedgehog and trying to get your point across in a very firm manner. I also note that not everyone indulged in name calling, which I appreciate. Maybe you those of you who did thought of it as an educational tool for younger readers about the dangers of drug abuse, but I would appreciate a certain amount of restraint when pronouncing broad moral judgments about large chunks of the population, even "brain cell killing" "idiots" like marijuana users.


----------



## jinglesharks

TribbleTrouble said:


> As this issue has already been decided in the best interests of the animal, I have nothing to say about it, but I would like to gently point out that the way everyone reacted to this thread has left me feeling quite alienated, and I'll tell you why:
> 
> I take legal marijuana to manage some very serious medical conditions. I go to great pains to make sure my activities are legal (for instance, due to the campus drug use policy at my college, I'm never under the influence at school, so I sit through my classes hoping I won't have to run to the bathroom to vomit rather than risk it). I didn't plan on being a "marijuana patient" but _nothing else has worked_ over the past three and a half years. It replaces many of the other drugs I would have to be bogged down with for abdominal pain, migraines, and other ailments. Many of the drugs I would be on for those conditions have serious side effects such as kidney damage.Traditional painkillers were more mood altering and addictive than marijuana in addition to be virtually ineffective. Recreational abuse of traditional, widely accepted medications have killed FOUR of my classmates, to say nothing of the alcohol, heroin, and meth related tragedies.
> 
> Some of the other patients I've met are using marijuana to prevent seizures, reverse diabetic blindness, continue to function on chemotherapy, regulate very severe PTSD and other equally serious causes. And yet, because of this enormous stigma about what the drug is and what it does, I have to drive beyond my city limits to obtain something I've been prescribed--hopefully this November's vote will help with that, but I doubt it--while patients in many states aren't even allowed the option. My insurance company won't pay a penny for it, and actually raised my rates instead. On weekdays, the only thing I'll have consumed all day by the time I get home at 6pm is pepto bismol, because I'm afraid of my federal financial aid being revoked due to their stringent drug policy, though I jumped through all the hoops to do things legally. I do not smoke pot and sit around on the couch blazed out of my mind all day. I smoke pot, study all night, and take care of the house and finances.
> 
> I am not stupid, I am not irresponsible and I am not corrupting anyone's youth, including my own. Perhaps you didn't mean it that way, but being bombarded with all of those mass generalizations and mocking terms about marijuana use in general, not just as related to this case, really makes me feel discouraged and ashamed, when I don't think I really have any reason to feel either. I understand you were all concerned for the hedgehog and trying to get your point across in a very firm manner. I also note that not everyone indulged in name calling, which I appreciate. Maybe you those of you who did thought of it as an educational tool for younger readers about the dangers of drug abuse, but I would appreciate a certain amount of restraint when pronouncing broad moral judgments about large chunks of the population, even "brain cell killing" "idiots" like marijuana users.


Thank you for saying this. That's another reason I am so offended about all this- my mother has many health issues that medical marijuana would help with, but she has yet to try it because she is so concerned about society's opinions. It kills me to see her going through all the side effects her drugs give her when there is a drug she could use that would probably help her a lot more. But because people are so set in their ways and unwilling to be educated, she is too ashamed to try. 
I may be young, but I consider myself extremely educated on this topic. I can only hope that my generation will be a little more open minded and understanding when we're older.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I agree with jinglesharks on everything she has pointed out.

I don't know about the US, but here in Quebec it isn't as big of a deal, I suppose.. Not with the younger generations anyway.
I know plenty of people who are regular marijuana smokers who are NOT stupid. In fact, the majority attend the same program as me, which, by the way, is an honours program, at the best school for this program...

Everything should be done in moderation, that's just my two cents here.

Anyway, back to the topic, blinddeafdumb, thank you for not getting all angry at everyone here. It's a good thing that you asked, and you definitely do not come off as someone who is stupid (despite that imo I don't think anyone should try to get their pets high, and I'm not sure why you'd want to do this), thank you for being very considerate


----------



## blinddeafdumb

HedgeMom said:


> blinddeafdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> marijuana smoke isn't dangerous if used in moderation.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, your username says it all. You are blind, deaf and dumb as a rock. Second, the FALLACY that marijuana is safe in moderation is a lie told by ignorant users and seller. Marijuana is much more dangerous than tobacco and has more cancer causing ingredients.
> 
> The effects of THC last long after the high is gone, this is why you don't feel high but you fail a drug test. THC can stay in your tissues, causing damage for weeks after smoking a single joint. It can impair your driving ability for hours after the high is gone. It damages your ability to learn and retain new information.
> 
> http://www.well.com/user/woa/fspot.htm
> 
> http://www.acde.org/common/Marijana.htm
> 
> In a short sentence, marijuana makes you stupid.
> 
> If I find out who you are, I will make every attempt possible to have your hedgehog removed from your care. You shouldn't own a plant, much less a living, breathing, dependent animal who is forced to inhale your second hand smoke.
> 
> I'd be ashamed if you were my child.
Click to expand...

If you can find a neutrally funded scientific study on a reputable site that shows that moderate marijuana use (a few joints a week) causes brain damage or cancer in adults, I will post my name and address so you can report me and take away my house plants.
If you cannot find it, I suggest that maybe you take another look at your opinions, and figure out whether or not they are based in fact.
Look up THCs effects on healthy and already damaged tissues too, I think you might be surprised. Also, lets keep the name calling to a minimum, I'd be ashamed if my mother was so angry about something she obviously knew nothing about.


----------



## LarryT

This thread is going nowhere and should be locked.


----------



## jinglesharks

LarryT said:


> This thread is going nowhere and should be locked.


I agree.


----------



## mel2626

Hmm Very interesting seeing the 2 sides to the marijuana debate and how political it got so quickly. I'm glad in the end that the OP realized what a stupid and ridiculous question that was (they say there are no stupid questions, BS-here is one...) and decided it wasn't a good idea as that is the most important thing here.

However, the "facts" being thrown around by other posters that everyone who smokes is just plain stupid really has my blood boiling. I'm sorry, but one person making an idiotic comment on here does not represent all marijuana smokers in the world. 
This is just my 2 cents, as I don't want to go into this further, but name-calling helps no one. I've said it before and I'll say it again because it relates to so many aspects of life~ a little education goes a long way.


----------



## HedgeMom

Is Harvard independent enough for you?

http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/evidence99 ... lth_1.html

And Canada weighs in

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 110741.htm

And if you're offended by my condemnation of your smoking pot then perhaps you ought to rethink your habit. It's a gateway drug and you might not end up a meth user but a great many will.

And I'm still trying to think of one really notable accomplishment by a habitual marijuana user.

Yes, I work for the police department. And yes, I see this crap first hand all the time. And the constant defense of this as "harmless" is just so much a pipe dream.

Walk into a domestic and 99.5% of the time there are drugs and/or alcohol involved. Home invasion? Drugs. Assaults? Drugs and/or alcohol.

Keep smoking and you'll never get a decent job. Nearly every good job out there requires drug testing, at least in the US.

Prime example, Cheech and Chong. One never gave up smoking, one did. The one who smoked is a loser running a head shop and the one who gave up smoking is a successful actor.


----------



## mel2626

HedgeMom said:


> Is Harvard independent enough for you?
> 
> http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/evidence99 ... lth_1.html
> 
> And Canada weighs in
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 110741.htm



Hedgemom, you always have awesome advice but I have to respond to this: 
It doesn't matter to me either way since the issue was already resolved _but_ the first few references I saw were from studies done over 10 years ago. As with hedgehog information, people are constantly learning more as time goes on and more studies are done. For every report of the health risks, there is a report of the health benefits.

Shall we let sleeping dogs lie on this one?

Edit for spelling and wanted to add that I don't think this forum is the right place for such a debate.


----------



## LarryT

mel2626 said:


> [and wanted to add that I don't think this forum is the right place for such a debate.


I agree with that 100%!!!!!!!! 
This is a hedgehog forum that gets thousands of young vistors everyday.


----------



## TribbleTrouble

HedgeMom, why are you so insistent on continuing to argue? Your opinion has been made more than clear, even to a degenerate "loser" who will never have any notable accomplishments, such as myself (If your logic is right I suppose that taking care of my 71 year old father, 66 year old mother, and 96 year old legally blind and deaf grandmother while carrying a full college courseload doesn't qualify as an accomplishment, nor do most of the artistic endeavors of the past century) can understand your stance on the issue. 

You aren't changing anyone's mind about anything, just being intentionally cruel.


----------



## LarryT

Please people just let this thread die.


----------



## FiaSpice

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I don't know about the US, but here in Quebec it isn't as big of a deal, I suppose.. Not with the younger generations anyway.
> I know plenty of people who are regular marijuana smokers who are NOT stupid. In fact, the majority attend the same program as me, which, by the way, is an honours program, at the best school for this program...


Maybe with younger people yes... Many people don't realise it's as dangerous driving high and driving drunk. I once almost got hit by a car full of high guys, I could smell the pot from there. And all the peope I knew that where pot smoker most of them fitted the stereotype. A weird college teacher, a dumb room-mate of my ex boyfriend and now the guy that live in the basement of my bloc, he almost started a fire because he forgot his BBQ on and didn't understood a work when I came to tell him it was burning.

That doesn't mean good student don't do drugs. It seems so easy nowdays to get some and with all the harder stuff, people think it's "mild and safe" and as hedgemom said, it's not.


----------



## jinglesharks

Can this PLEASE be locked? I'm extremely uncomfortable with some of the generalizations and accusations being tossed around here and I really don't think it belongs somewhere like this. Okay, so some of us are for marijuana use and some of us aren't. Fine. The main point is, we all have hedgehogs and we all want them to be healthy and happy. Can't we just set all the politics aside and get back to talking about the quilled ones?


----------



## blinddeafdumb

HedgeMom said:


> Is Harvard independent enough for you?
> 
> http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/evidence99 ... lth_1.html
> 
> And Canada weighs in
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 110741.htm
> 
> And if you're offended by my condemnation of your smoking pot then perhaps you ought to rethink your habit. It's a gateway drug and you might not end up a meth user but a great many will.
> 
> And I'm still trying to think of one really notable accomplishment by a habitual marijuana user.
> 
> Yes, I work for the police department. And yes, I see this crap first hand all the time. And the constant defense of this as "harmless" is just so much a pipe dream.
> 
> Walk into a domestic and 99.5% of the time there are drugs and/or alcohol involved. Home invasion? Drugs. Assaults? Drugs and/or alcohol.
> 
> Keep smoking and you'll never get a decent job. Nearly every good job out there requires drug testing, at least in the US.
> 
> Prime example, Cheech and Chong. One never gave up smoking, one did. The one who smoked is a loser running a head shop and the one who gave up smoking is a successful actor.


Harvard is an independent source, but unfortunately that page's information does not cite Harvard studies. Take a look at the websites that this article cites its "facts" from, none of the links even work. If you read them you'll see that they're funded by antidrug organizations, you're going to have to try harder than an anonymous article with bad sources from ten years ago.

The science daily article has a valid source, but it says nothing about dosage, this debate is about moderate use. If we're going to play that game, here's some other interesting sciencedaily.com links:
this one actually cites a REAL Harvard study saying that THC is a cancer inhibitor
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 193338.htm
here's some more with real citations from universities, not antidrug organizations
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 181217.htm
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 083353.htm

One notable accomplishment by a habitual marijuana user? Here's a list of some people who habitually smoked cannabis at some point in their lives.
Thomas Jefferson - notable accomplishment: the Declaration of Independence
Abraham Lincoln
Carl Sagan
Barrack Obama 
Bob Dylan
Walt Disney
Ernest Hemingway
Winston Churchill
all of the Beatles
I could go on forever.

I smoke a couple times a week and I make a very comfortable living. I run a very successful blog and I work as a 3d animator. I make nearly six figures, mostly off blog merch.
My invitation to find a real study that shows damage from a few joints a week is still open. Happy hunting.


----------



## LarryT

THIS FORUM IS NOT THE PLACE TO BE DISCUSSING THIS. IF YOU WANT TO ARGUE ABOUT THIS ANY FUTHER I SUGGEST YOU ALL DO SO BY PM.


----------



## Puffers315

Thank you LarryT, I probably should not even post anything here but I felt the fact that I've spent 15 years operating a social-adventure online game along with web sites, forums and chat rooms, that has had countless arguments like this to say, it will never end. Everyone has their own opinion, there's always going to be people who are anti-opinion against the other, there's always going to be people who want to fight the argument, and in the end, no one will win. This place is suppose to be an 'all ages' style site and getting into the argument be it opinion or science is just way off track, this site is about hedgehogs, the care and the questions we have, not about who thinks what about who does what illegal or legal substances or whatever with their free time. I'd rather not befriend a bunch of people here with what I could say, I choose to keep that opinion to myself and will argue it on my own turf, because its pointless, gas on the fire.

Thank You, and Goodnight.


----------



## mel2626

LarryT said:


> THIS FORUM IS NOT THE PLACE TO BE DISCUSSING THIS. IF YOU WANT TO ARGUE ABOUT THIS ANY FUTHER I SUGGEST YOU ALL DO SO BY PM.



Don't bother. I tried and I'm getting nowhere! lol

The bottom line is keeping your hedgehog healthy and happy is what's most important.

Personal views on this subject are irrelevant because they have nothing to do with hedgehogs and should _never_ have anything to do with hedgehogs whether the OP wants to believe it or not.


----------

